# Todays Tasty Post Workout Lunch



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My Friday journal so far

930- No Explode

1000- Gym- Chest- Tris- Hams

1130 Protein Shake

1230 Lunch A WINNER! :thumbup1:

Mackeral, prawns, tomatoes, egg noodles, pepper, garlic

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

will be havin the above again around 4

tasted sooo good , I had to let you all know!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...and a mullerrice


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i love mulla rice tbh


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blackberry or Apple....mm mm


----------

